# thinking out a 0602 will pos questions a



## itsjustme (Nov 29, 2018)

One of the things that I want to do with this machine is to turn wood for pool cues, and I already know that I will probably make some of the upgrades that I have seen here and on utube, I have run lathes before doing the same thing however it was a long time ago and on much bigger Merican made lathes.  But I have seen where some people are using the very small HF lathe to do the same thing.  One thing I am going to have to have made or try and build is a router mount that can be used to turn down the wood for shafts and cue butts, if anyone here has built one or knows of one please let me know!  The other item I know that I am going to want to go to is a quick change post and have been looking at Phase 11 qtcp 251-111 is that a decent choice or is it over kill for this machine.  The other question I have is table for the tool mount, I have seen where there have been a lot of others that have beefed there's up do to movement in the head when applying force to it, has that been improved by the factory or is it the same issues with current builds?  Thanks for any input or questions and looking forward to being around a lot here!

IJM


----------

